# DIY vinyl siding



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

A DIYer can do such a job. Do your research on this. The main issues are this:

Do you have the staging to install at 2nd floor and higher levels- safely? We use pump jack staging for this. It's the safest and easiest to use once it's set up...

What do you plan on doing about any wood trim. In vinyl installations, these areas are done first and wrapped in aluminum/color co-ordinate or plain white.

Regarding aluminum trim installations/wrapping; There is a definite science to this part of the job, it is not the kind of job for a DIYer. Especially, knowing how to properly cut, bend, have a break, use a break, etc....

...something to think about....


----------



## elementx440 (Jan 24, 2007)

it's a ranch, so height isn't a real issue...

the window trims were the only thing i was worried about. i was thinking of maybe paying someone on the side to come out and do that. 

im having some windows replaced as well, so what should i do in what order....

replace windows, then replace siding?

I have some spots that are really warped up in the middle. from my day or two of research I've learned you should only nail in the middle, and do not sink the nail all the way, allow free travel for expansion. Perhaps this wasn't done?

I was going to do each face of the house at a time, if I rip the siding down, what will/should I have/put undernearth. tar paper?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

elementx440 said:


> it's a ranch, so height isn't a real issue...
> 
> the window trims were the only thing i was worried about. i was thinking of maybe paying someone on the side to come out and do that.
> 
> ...


I think paying someone to come and do all the aluminum trimming is a good idea.
The windows should go in first. 
What I would suggest is trying to get the same person or company to do both (it will cost you less this way)

Yes, never sink the nails all the way. The vinyl siding needs to be able to expand and contract....especially on those really hot summer days....

Underneath the siding? I am not sure where you live, climate-wise, but you should consider exterior siding foam board installation if you live in a colder area. With or without the foam, you should still install a brand of what is called "house wrap" (like Tyvek)....

Good Luck-


----------



## elementx440 (Jan 24, 2007)

i'm right near the great lake erie in ohio, what do you recommend?

So a proper installed window should have all the flashing already done? The vinyl siding should just slide in next to it for the finished look? That's what I'm sort of confused on...


----------



## Boatnuts (Feb 18, 2007)

I vinyl sided my first house myself. It is not difficult. Start on a side of the house that does not show as much as the others. Also remember to stagger the joints from level to level.

Definitely go with foam board and Tyvek! It will take longer but the energy savings are worth it!


----------



## roofwiz74 (Feb 21, 2007)

If I was you I would get friendly with a good installer.there is much more to a quality siding job then not nailing it tight.
I have a eye for detail and in vinyl there are alot of litle things that will make it look like a hack job.what kind of siding are you using?insulated?what kind of starter strip?vinyl or steel?how are you going to terminate the top?how are you going to fasten the top piece?nails,caulk,utility trim?how about corners are you going to flas under them?
crap like I've done one job it's not hard is exactly why pro's don't want to help.
which way will your laps lay?will your panels line up at corners?how are you gonna hang j,staright cut or 45?do you know how to properly trim with j?pipes and obstructions,any ideas?
yeah siding is labor only don't take no skill.i could go on for days but what's the use.


----------



## roofwiz74 (Feb 21, 2007)

and no don't start on the hidden side.should be the lowest side and it depends on how you want your laps facing.like I said I could go on for days.

how about fastners?I've seen drywall screws before,not a good idea.


----------



## elementx440 (Jan 24, 2007)

roofwiz what do you charge for installation if you don't mind me asking? hourly/jobwise? maybe i can sit at my cushy job and make time-and-a-half a few saturday's instead of standing out in the heat, it all depends on the pricing for installation. i like to learn new skills, but diy siding is not something you actually get to utilize much...


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Actually, roof wiz is right about vinyl siding. It is like all aspects of construction, there is a 'science' to doing it detailed and doing it right. General Contractors can look at just about any kind of work or installation and tell the amount of experience the person had - who installed it....
Same with contractors who install or do specific kinds of work...

I still don't want to discourage DIYers from at least trying to do projects. I have been pleasantly surpised by many DIYers who have a very 'good eye' for detail and actually do 1/2 decent jobs on things they have never done before...
....and in the process save themselves money and gain the courage to try another DIY project...

The real keys (I think) are:

1.) Do your reseach before. 
2.) Have all the right tools for the install and project. Use the same tools the pros use to do the job...
3.) Get the "tips" from the experts (The tips that aren't in books, but come from experience)
4.) Don't get in over your head. (know your limitations - and what your families are willing to put up with)
5.) Have an alternate plan (a plan B - sort of a 'retreat')... to bring in a pro if, it ends up being more than you planned on...


----------



## Boatnuts (Feb 18, 2007)

Installing vinyl science is not rocket science.............I speak from experience..........and the end result was as close as possible to professional grade.:thumbsup:

Take your time to get the hang of it and it will turn out fine. The starting strip is the most critical......and then keeping the siding locked in and level. 

As AWB Construction said previously, don't nail the siding tight...leave some room for the siding to slide for expansion.

This is not a tough DIY project........no more than a 2 on a scale of 5.:wink:


----------



## Boatnuts (Feb 18, 2007)

roofwiz74 said:


> and no don't start on the hidden side.should be the lowest side .....


You are correct. It has been 25 some years since I sided our first house. 

Thanks for the correction!


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Boatnuts said:


> Installing vinyl science is not rocket science.............I speak from experience..........and the end result was as close as possible to professional grade.:thumbsup:
> 
> Take your time to get the hang of it and it will turn out fine. The starting strip is the most critical......and then keeping the siding locked in and level.
> 
> ...


That's the spirit!:thumbsup:


----------



## roofwiz74 (Feb 21, 2007)

oh yeah I'm not saying don't do it.I'm not being a .....like I said I'd go by a few new construction jobs and look at what's going on.some folks are friendly some aren't.take notice of the kind of work they do too.anyone can see if it's nice or not.things fit good,no waves,can't see thru j-channel corners to the sheeting.I like to flash everything before I start.I bend metal to cover everything under the starter to the block.seals up the bottom real nice keeping bugs out.when your windows go in it's a good idea to flash them with some window tape.I use smooth surface ice and water shield.flash the corners doors pipes,wires,anything that comes thru the wall.I wouldn't waste my money on fanfold,if you do buy some good quality insulation.I prefer the tongue and groove dow boards."great stuff "works great for custom fabrication.
I charge too much.I used to do alot of remodels now I just like bending metal and repairing.got to be good money to keep me tied up for awhile.


----------



## bjstewa (Feb 23, 2007)

elementx440 said:


> I'm thinking about doing my own vinyl siding this summer. Just wondering if it's possible. I'm sure it's like a lot of other remodeling... not so much knowledge/training as sheer labor. I'm willing to spend the time to do it myself... im cheap
> 
> I got some books from the library and will be getting some estimates anyhow. I got connections to get the siding at contractor prices.
> 
> Anyone else done it themselves?


 
I'd highly recommend it. This was the first "major" DIY project I ever did about 6-7 years ago. You should be able to find some very detailed "how to" manuals online. Here's the one I used:

http://www.vinylsiding.org/publications/Installation_Manual_english.pdf

I pounded every single nail myself when I did it, and it wasn't bad at all. I did have some pros come in to do the aluminum soffits and facia before I got started on the rest.

For all of my cross cuts, I used a small table saw with a backwards plywood blade. Obstacles take some practice and creativity, but for the most part it was pretty straightforward. I also did not have to remove the old masonite type siding so that saved me a lot of work and mess. I just applied rigid fanfold over the top of the existing siding to give it some backing. Once you get the starter strip on it's just measure and cut.

Good luck!

Ben


----------



## elementx440 (Jan 24, 2007)

That's motivating... I guess the best thing to do is have a pro do the window trims and maybe even the starter strips... and I could do the rest.


----------



## roofwiz74 (Feb 21, 2007)

starter strip is easy, find the lowest spot on your house snap a level line where you want the strip at.take measurements from the soffit down to keep it all going good.


----------



## elementx440 (Jan 24, 2007)

alright, i'm on page 16 of the manual so far, great little guide there... 

I'm wondering though, can I tear the whole house's siding off, wrap it in tyvek, and take my time siding the whole thing... don't get me wrong it's priority to get it done asap, but it may take me a week. It will be summer, I'm just worried about rain... or can you do it wall by wall?

I see houses being built all the time sitting for weeks with just tyvek plastic on them, so i'm assuming this wont be a problem?

My house is from 1948 and I don't know the condition of the insulation, I'm assuming you can put foam insulation under the tyvek to improve the insulating qualities?


----------



## bjstewa (Feb 23, 2007)

elementx440 said:


> alright, i'm on page 16 of the manual so far, great little guide there...
> 
> I'm wondering though, can I tear the whole house's siding off, wrap it in tyvek, and take my time siding the whole thing... don't get me wrong it's priority to get it done asap, but it may take me a week. It will be summer, I'm just worried about rain... or can you do it wall by wall?
> 
> ...


If you have the time and $ to pull off the old stuff and insulate/wrap the exterior, that is probably best -- especially if you are going to be there a while. Since I was going over the top of my old stuff I wasn't worried about the weather.

I started in the fall, and got all but one upper wall done before winter arrived. Irritated the crap out of me because I had to look at a half a pink wall all winter. I worked for a couple hours a day when the weather was nice, plus longer days on the weekends.

The colder it got the more difficult it was to work with though because it became too brittle to get clean cuts. The starter strips, corner posts and J-channels for around the windows really are easy to do. I'd recommend the J-channel tool from your local home store. That was the only specialty tool I bought that I thought was really useful.

Ben


----------



## elementx440 (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm feeling more confident on the job. So do you start with all the window flashing/trim and corners first? I'm a little confused on the order of everything.


----------



## bjstewa (Feb 23, 2007)

elementx440 said:


> I'm feeling more confident on the job. So do you start with all the window flashing/trim and corners first? I'm a little confused on the order of everything.


I snapped a line where my starter strip needed to go, but I actually installed the corner posts first (only the wall that I was working on first). Then I installed the starter strip and all the J-channels around the windows and under the soffits for that wall.

It was just easier to get them done first, so then all I had to do was measure/cut the siding pieces, snap them in and nail.

More tips: #1 - don't use aluminum nails. They bend easily and you can't clean up your yard with a magnet. #2 - Use a magnet to pick up non aluminum nails.

Ben


----------



## roofwiz74 (Feb 21, 2007)

post pics of your diy siding.months to do it you say?


----------



## bjstewa (Feb 23, 2007)

roofwiz74 said:


> post pics of your diy siding.months to do it you say?



Sorry... no pics.This was at our old house several years ago. It turned out really well. We got through two winters and a hot summer with no issues. I used higher end (thicker) siding panels. The cheap stuff just seemed so thin.

It took months according to the calender, but I was really doing it part time all by myself. I had blocked a week and a half in early September to work on it exclusively, but Home Depot screwed up my order so I got started late (unfortunately after my vacation had ended). 

I'd say it took me about 80 hours total. Project cost me about $1700 which included some tools. Estimates from the pros to do it were between $7200-8000.

Ben


----------



## roofwiz74 (Feb 21, 2007)

yeah it's costly.It's not bad take your time and use a level.I always notice things like laps,j-channel,not lining up at the corners,nails thru the last pc drives me nuts.that link was a good one.if a person can read......


----------

